# Can't Get Bowtech To Bareshaft Tune Help!!!



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

I read the article by Dixon on bareshaft tuning and I have been trying everything to get my OLD GLORY to shoot flat at 20 with a bareshaft. It is shooting level but is still shooting nock right. I have moved my rest and since it is a binary cam bow I have no Y cable to adjust. As far as I can tell, my form is ok even on video, timing is ok and within specs. I am shooting G.T. ultralight 22's and I am thinking that they are too stiff. Am I right in thinking this or do I just keep moving my rest? Any Bowtech shooters or other advice would be much help.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

You can go to http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/ and download the shaft selector program to see if your spine is to stiff or weak. Nuts&Bolts did this for me and I found out I was way underpinned, I followed his advice and it's made a difference.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Iabow said:


> You can go to http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/ and download the shaft selector program to see if your spine is to stiff or weak. Nuts&Bolts did this for me and I found out I was way underpinned, I followed his advice and it's made a difference.



Thank you Iabow, will try that


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I use gold tip 22's on my 05 old glory 61lbs. and they work just fine what trophy taker are you using spring steel or dropaway.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, there are too things that you can do. If both programs call the arrow two stiff, then I would assume it is too stiff. To soften a stiff arrow you have to do one of three things.

Increase the poundage, assuming you are not maxed on the bow.

Increase the length. Which is obviously not practical at this point.

Increase the point weight.

Bare shaft tuning is great if you can do it. You may not be able to in in this case though. Your fletching will probably straight out the flight easy enough.

I actually very rarely shoot an arrow at maximum poundage. I like to play with the poundage and see how this effects the flight.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

If bareshaft tuning was totally possible, why would anyone ever fletch an arrow? There would be no purpose for fletchings because your arrow would not need to be stabilized. Also, it depends on the target you are shooting at. If it is a bag target, or it has soft spots, your arrows will not necessarily be in the target straight. They are able to "kick' after impact due to the soft spot in the target.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

boojo35 said:


> If bareshaft tuning was totally possible, why would anyone ever fletch an arrow? There would be no purpose for fletchings because your arrow would not need to be stabilized. Also, it depends on the target you are shooting at. If it is a bag target, or it has soft spots, your arrows will not necessarily be in the target straight. They are able to "kick' after impact due to the soft spot in the target.



Bare shaft tuning is possible.:wink: Its extremely hard to keeping from making small enough adjustments when you get to the final adjustments. I've had my bow to where I could shoot a bare shaft arrow at 40yds and it be perfectly straight. At that stage --- add the fletchings and you get some great arrow flight and tighter groups. :wink: There's alot of things that go into getting bare shafts to fly that good. You may have to adjust lbs draw, up or down, change arrows, change arrow length, change weight of points, and most of all make tiny , tiny, adjustments in rest and or nock pointing point. Each bow set up is different as well which includes the type cam system, etc. Getting a bow to shoot bare shafts straight is possible.


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

bowtechog70 said:


> I use gold tip 22's on my 05 old glory 61lbs. and they work just fine what trophy taker are you using spring steel or dropaway.



Drop away


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

stehawk said:


> Bare shaft tuning is possible.:wink: Its extremely hard to keeping from making small enough adjustments when you get to the final adjustments. I've had my bow to where I could shoot a bare shaft arrow at 40yds and it be perfectly straight. At that stage --- add the fletchings and you get some great arrow flight and tighter groups. :wink: There's alot of things that go into getting bare shafts to fly that good. You may have to adjust lbs draw, up or down, change arrows, change arrow length, change weight of points, and most of all make tiny , tiny, adjustments in rest and or nock pointing point. Each bow set up is different as well which includes the type cam system, etc. Getting a bow to shoot bare shafts straight is possible.



Thanks, I totally agree :wink:


----------



## CAJUNBOWHNTR (Nov 8, 2002)

When you bare shaft and go by the kick of the arrow in the target there are several variables such as form or target medium that can effect the test.

You can also do what is called a bare shaft planing test where you shoot bare shafts and fletched shafts and adjust to bring both together.This is mentioned in the easton tuning guide.Just remember that adding flecthing to the rear of an arrow stiffens the arrow so you want to finish with a slightly weak bare shaft.

Once you set your centershot with walk back tuning and get your nock set the horizontal differences you will see I think are more related to arrow spine so I would be hesitant to move the rest.I would be more inclined to adjust the bow poundage or tip weight, arrow length etc. When shooting a recurve the planing method(grouping) is how I dial in the arrow spine.

Good luck
CB


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

boojo35 said:


> If bareshaft tuning was totally possible, why would anyone ever fletch an arrow? There would be no purpose for fletchings because your arrow would not need to be stabilized. Also, it depends on the target you are shooting at. If it is a bag target, or it has soft spots, your arrows will not necessarily be in the target straight. They are able to "kick' after impact due to the soft spot in the target.


Randy,

The answer to why we need fletching even with perfect flight is because we are human, and make human errors. OUCH.

Cajun,
I was right about you. You do know a little bit about tuning.

Sandbagger,
About all I can sy is that those 22's are probably stiff. But some tweaking can make them work. Don't ask me how but I can bareshaft them down to 53# (27") out of my target bow. Not quite perfect, but pretty darn close. And without moving my rest from centershot. I get lucky like that once in a while.


----------

